# What size chain for a Flightliner?



## snitz427 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello - stupid question but notfor a noob!  Can anyone help me figure out what size chain I need to order for a Flightliner?  

Pleaseeeee.

Thank you,
Natalie


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Mar 14, 2010)

I am pretty sure that any single speed chain would work.  Chains made for geared bikes are thinner.  Walmart might even stock a suitable Bell brand chain that would work.  Length is dependent on the bike - some chains need to be shortened by removing a link or two.  Your LBS(local bike shop) can do that for you or you can buy a chain tool, they are relatively inexpensive


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 19, 2010)

The chain size is 1/2" x 1/8" for a single speed standard chain.


----------

